# Formatage du disque dur externe pour Mac et Windows



## viaferrata73 (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je désire formater le disque dur externe 500Go (neuf) pour pouvoir utiliser le Mac (domicile) et le Windows (travail).

Avec l'Utilitaire de disque (Mac OS X 10.7), je ne sais pas quel type de format ?
- Mac OS étendu (journalisé)
- Mac OS étendu (journalisé, chiffré)
- Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé)
- Mac OS étendu (sensible à la casse, journalisé, chiffré)
- MS-DOS (FAT)
- ExFAT


Lequel format me conseillez-vous ?
Merci d'avance.

Joyeux fêtes de fin d'année


----------



## Oizo (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part j'utilise le format FAT qui est compatible avec tous les systèmes, si tu utiliseras le disque uniquement sur des systèmes récents, tu peux choisir le ExFAT qui est plus performant, notamment pour le support des gros fichiers (le FAT est limité à 4 Go max par fichier).


----------



## viaferrata73 (30 Décembre 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour ma part j'utilise le format FAT qui est compatible avec tous les systèmes, si tu utiliseras le disque uniquement sur des systèmes récents, tu peux choisir le ExFAT qui est plus performant, notamment pour le support des gros fichiers (le FAT est limité à 4 Go max par fichier).



Bonjour,

Ok pour FAT, ça me convient car aucun fichier ne dépasse 1 Go.
Merci 

Joyeux fêtes


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

viaferrata73 a dit:


> Ok pour FAT, ça me convient car aucun fichier ne dépasse 1 Go



Je passerai à ExFat, même si aujourd'hui tes fichiers ne dépassent pas 1 Go ... demain qui sait  Cela t'évitera de devoir refaire le formatage pour un seul fichier qui dépasserait les 1 Go ...


----------



## storme (30 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Je passerai à ExFat, même si aujourd'hui tes fichiers ne dépassent pas 1 Go ... demain qui sait



Sage précaution


----------



## viaferrata73 (30 Décembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Je passerai à ExFat, même si aujourd'hui tes fichiers ne dépassent pas 1 Go ... demain qui sait  Cela t'évitera de devoir refaire le formatage pour un seul fichier qui dépasserait les 1 Go ...



L'important est de pouvoir connecter le disque dur externe sur Mac et sur XP (c'est un Windows "préhistorique" :sick, je recommande fortement d'utiliser "FAT"... ça marche à merveille.

J'ai essayé avec ExFAT mais ça n'a pas bien marché avec Windows XP


----------



## storme (30 Décembre 2011)

viaferrata73 a dit:


> L'important est de pouvoir connecter le disque dur externe sur Mac et sur XP (c'est un Windows "préhistorique" :sick(



J'ai toujours un portable à la maison qui traîne avec un XP dessus, par rapport à Lion, j'ai l'impression de repartir 20 ans en arrière 

Fin du HS


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2011)

Naturellement, si vous donnez les informations au compte goutte (XP et autres vieilleries du genre) je comprends que seul FAT peut vous sortir d'embarras. XP n'est pas si préhistorique que cela, vu que beaucoup en sont encore à utiliser cet OS, surtout dans les entreprises.


----------

